# BYOD Users w/Sprint



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

For those that are using Sprint with their BYOD, how are you handling customer calls? I ask because I know Sprint won't do navigation and voice simultaneously so how are you handling? I'm thinking of going to Sprint for the current iPhone promo. TIA


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

The trick with Sprint or any CDMA provider, is that CDMA 3G data cannot be active at the same time as voice. 4G LTE should work, however, but I have not seen that as the case most of the time. The other problem I personally have with Sprint is that Sprint service around here tanks when I go around big events like ball games. What I am using currently as I have returned the Uber phone, is I have a T-Mobile Mifi with their Simple Choice plan. Currently on 1GB ($20/mo) option, but will probably increase to 3GB ($30/mo) or 5GB ($40/mo) depending on my usage. Extra perk is being able to stream Pandora for free. Running the Mifi is offsetting about $20 of my personal phone's data plan (Ting, Sprint MVNO), and of course not having the $10/week Uber charge will be nice.


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

So, you're using Ting for voice and TMO WiFi to power what (tablet, unactivated iPhone)? Sorry if I seem confused.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

Right now the T-MO powers my personal phone data and an unactivated iPhone running Uber. Also a tablet I play on during waiting times between rides. Basically anything I need internet for in the car. Now with the Android Beta in the wild, it might only power my phone and tablet, but the data $ rate on the T-Mo is still better than what I get with Ting for high usage. The rates Ting has for voice and text are still worth having the service for that. Pulling the bulk of the data from Ting, I can run two phones for $30-$40 per month.
https://zbj9qf1mbj3.ting.com/


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

Okay, now I've got it. I am currently with TMo using WP8 and have nothing negative to say about their service and don't want to leave them but the Sprint iPhone 6 promotion plans are worthy of consideration. I mean to get a 6 AND unlimited talk, text and 4G LTE for $70 or $77 per month is very attractive. That said, if I can't figure out how to get over the CDMA no voice/internet 'at the same time' issue, I'll just wait.

In reading here on the forums about the Android beta, I may just wait and go android. Like most of us, I really want to get UBER out of my pocket as much as possible, as soon as possible.

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## chi_peace (Oct 16, 2014)

UberSonic said:


> Right now the T-MO powers my personal phone data and an unactivated iPhone running Uber. Also a tablet I play on during waiting times between rides. Basically anything I need internet for in the car. Now with the Android Beta in the wild, it might only power my phone and tablet, but the data $ rate on the T-Mo is still better than what I get with Ting for high usage. The rates Ting has for voice and text are still worth having the service for that. Pulling the bulk of the data from Ting, I can run two phones for $30-$40 per month.
> 
> I'm confused, how do you run Uber on an unactivated iphone? What does unactivated mean? Only data, no voice?


----------

